# Blind female rat in Vancouver WA being given away for "pet or feeder" (Craigslist ad)



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

*Blind female rat in Vancouver WA being given away for "pet or feeder" (Craigslist ad)*

This makes me so angry. Two different ads, I'm not sure if they're the same individuals or not. Unfortunately I'm in no position financially or space wise to take an unspayed female rat that may not even get along with other rats right now. Can anyone in Washington or Oregon take either of these rats from these individuals who bought them, a pet bred rat, but don't care what happens to them?

I really can't see how not being social with other rats automatically makes them "not suitable for a home, only feeder". The second ad doesn't even say she's aggressive towards people either. Sigh.

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/pet/2769662793.html

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/pet/2768657412.html


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

What a tool!


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

That's sad.
People are pathetic.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I know I have said this before on other threads.
We don't allow the posting of CL ads


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Sadly the cruelty of the human race stopped surprising me years ago. The thy art holier-than-thou crap(pardon the language but this word is conservative when compared to my original thoughts) all these losers(once again conservative) pull is just down right pitiful. Who are they to toss those precious lives away? These are the people who can't deal with their own lives and feel the need to take their anger out on the innocent.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Really? I thought it just wasn't allowed to post petfinder listings. I'll try to find somewhere else to post about them, their situations are too sad. I figured they'd be more likely to get adopted here than the guinea pig board I'm on. Obviously I don't have the space or money or I'd take them in myself.


----------

